# Ich verlasse Euch



## Globetrotter (12. Mai 2005)

jawoll.Am Samstag gehts zum Steinsfjord zum "extreme Hechtfishing":q 8 Tage nur Angeln auf Hecht und Konsorten.Das wird wieder ein Höllentrip und einem Wurfarm wie Arnold Schwarzenegger.#6 Ich werde Euch ganz viel vermissen!:q 
Und einen Bericht mit Bildern wirds natürlich auch geben.

Gruss
Globetrotter


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ich verlasse Euch*

Viel Spaß und Glück euch da oben! Ich wünsch euch einige ESOX ü100!!! Kommt heil wieder !!!!!


----------



## Timmy (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ich verlasse Euch*

Ein dickes Petri Heil wünsch ich Dir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Freue mich auf den hoffentlich bebilderten Bericht!|wavey:


----------



## atair (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ich verlasse Euch*

"petri Heil" !!!


----------



## Reisender (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ich verlasse Euch*

Thomas mach die viecher naß, und mach den meter voll..|wavey: |wavey:  gute fahrt und komm gesund wieder.......wir wollen ja noch zum ohmbachsee die zander ärgern...#6 #6


----------



## snofla (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ich verlasse Euch*

hi Globetrotter


ich hoffe ihr hattet schon erfolg wünsch dir noch nen schönen resturlaub :m


----------

